# [ODMP] Tulare County Sheriff's Office, California ~ October 7, 2005



## Guest (Oct 27, 2005)

A Deputy Sheriff with the Tulare County Sheriff's Office was killed in the line of duty on October 7, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17895*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




































Deputy Sheriff Kevin Elium 
*Tulare County Sheriff's Office
California*
End of Watch: Friday, October 7, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 34
*Tour of Duty:* 5 yrs
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, October 6, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available

Deputy Kevin Elium succumbed to injuries sustained earlier in the evening when he was involved in an automobile accident.

He and the department's chaplain were responding to backup another deputy. As Deputy Elium attempted to pass a vehicle, his patrol car left the roadway and struck a tree.

Both men were extricated from the vehicle. Deputy Elium was flown to University Medical Center where he died shortly after midnight. The chaplain was transported to a separate hospital with non-life threatening injuries.

Deputy Elium had served with the Tulare County Sheriff's Office for 5 years.


----------

